# Subcontractors



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay, I read the posts about Craigslist...no need to go there! This is really the flipside of that. I need to find a good subcontractor or two to cover my territory. I have been working at getting out of this business and into something completely different. And as this new venture is a risk (as any new business is), I am reluctant to just shut down and quit our P&P stuff. I really want to find a GOOD contractor who will at some point want to take it all over (provided my new venture is going well!). Yep, I'm not giving it all up completely until I have to -- and believe me, I'm going to be working hard to get out asap!!

There are some contractors I don't want though -- I know who those crap companies in the Midwest are -- I know which ones don't pay contractors and I know those contractors cut corners (they steal dehumidifiers from one property to another, install locks with no correct key code, etc). I don't want them!! We go behind these guys all the time!! Frankly, I can't believe some of these companies can even still be in business with all the chargebacks they must be getting. But I digress...

Here's where you guys come in... if Craigslist is such a dumping ground for low ball contractors, etc, where, pray tell, are you finding subs? I don't mind putting an ad in the paper, but again, how is that really much different than CL? It seems most everyone looks at CL -- whether that's good or bad I'll leave to you guys to hash out!

The territory I'm looking to have covered is in southern Minnesota -- from the Twin Cities and south to the IA border. So if someone wants to private message (sorry, don't know the correct lingo here), that's cool.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Knowing the direction this industry is going, I'm not sure who you are going to find. The pay is dropping, the crooked companies are growing, the future is pretty bleak. I understand why you are trying to jump from one rock to another, but I would have a hard time pumping up a newbie to this biz. The guys that work for us in the REO/PP world are either being moved over to other branches of our company or being phased out. I'd probably just squeeze the rag as long as I could and then throw it back in the sink.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I originally thought about doing. But I do need someone to cover stuff as I'm moving to another area (about 3 hours away) and won't be able to cover it. I plan on doing the grass cuts until the end of Oct but need someone to pick up the P&P portion. I definitely don't want a newbie. But I was hoping to find someone who was already in the business and was looking to pick up some additional work, and then take it over within a year. I really don't want to be a subber!!

But thanks for your thoughts -- you know, you are the only one who actually responded back!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just a thought, but you might want to find out who your competition is in the area and contact them. Even if your only making $5 a cut you'll have peace of mind that someone experienced in this field is handling it and you can keep the doors open thru the end of the season.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

That's probably what I'll have to do... thanks for your help!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

I am OK with craigslist if there's a company name, maybe a number or website and a description of what is needed (p&p, REO, etc..). I would use cl and just word it like a local would. You will prob have some luck. You can tell the ads I flag. They are all broad, don't give a company name or website, telephone number, etc.... you can easily spot the bs from someone legit who needs help. Just don't be greedy. Give your sub all you can. Don't treat them how we are all treated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

I have found the best method of finding qualified subs is to check with specific suppliers for those trades, the referrals will be from those paying their bills and respectful of the vendors, what goes around...


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I got hooked up with LPS on craigslist! Yes, LPS posted an add on Craigslist looking for contractors.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

CL is a dump. You won't find anyone good there.

Go with NAMFS. Not everyone is on there but people that are in business for the long haul are.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> CL is a dump. You won't find anyone good there.
> 
> Go with NAMFS. Not everyone is on there but people that are in business for the long haul are.


I hadn't thought about them. I'm not a member and don't care to become one so am not sure if I can put something out there or not. I'll check it out. Good idea though! Thanks!!


----------

